# CANADA: Do 2 Garage Door Openers CODE 2 Separate Circuits?



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

tinkering said:


> In Canada by code, each GDO requires a separate recepticle within 1 meter of the opener head but would 2 GDOs require 1 'dedicated' circuit each?
> 
> Quote:
> 26-714 (c) one receptacle shall be provided in a garage for each cord-connected overhead garage door opener and
> shall be located within 1 m of the overhead door opener.


No.

Garage door operators are not required to be on dedicated circuits at all. 
They can be connected to the dedicated garage circuit actually. 26-654(f)


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

tinkering said:


> In Canada by code, each GDO requires a separate recepticle within 1 meter of the opener head but would 2 GDOs require 1 'dedicated' circuit each?
> 
> Quote:
> 26-714 (c) one receptacle shall be provided in a garage for each cord-connected overhead garage door opener and
> shall be located within 1 m of the overhead door opener.


You answered your own question... one receptacle not one circuit...

Cheers
John


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

He's not an electrician, he is contracting electrical work, and we keep helping him.


----------

